# Handling im/am Teich?Wie macht ihr das?



## owl-andre (1. Mai 2007)

Moin,Moin-Nachdem mein Teich fast voll ist(Fläche ca.9x5m),wird es jetzt natürlich immer schwerer dort noch Pflanzen richtig zuplatzieren oder noch eine Seerose ect. in die Tiefzone abzulassen.Gibt es da nicht vielleicht eine Zange an einem Teleskopstiel o.ä.?Wie macht ihr das?Freue mich über Hilfe.Sonnigen Feiertag noch.


----------



## Heiko H. (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Handling im/am Teich?Wie macht ihr das?*

Hallo,

also ich habe zum einsetzen der Pflanzkörbe meist zwei dreizackharken verwendet.
Die Zacken unter den Rand der Pflanzkörbe gespannt und dann hinein ins kühle Nass.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Thorsten (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Handling im/am Teich?Wie macht ihr das?*

Moin,

ich mache das meistens so:

"Gummihose"
 



P.S.
Das sind keine Wasserschlangen, sind nur Schläuche vom Skimmer.


----------



## Thomas_H (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Handling im/am Teich?Wie macht ihr das?*

Salut,
ich hab das Wolf System mit Teichgreifer.
Kann ich bis ca. 4 Meter ausziehen; ist allerdings auch ziemlich schwer und unhandlich.

Die Seerose würde ich mit 2 Mann an 4 Schnüren runterlassen.

Mit der Teichgreifer geht das nur schwer, da du nicht genügend Kraft in die Zange bekommst.

Versuch es doch mal mit den Schnüren; aber so durch den Korb befestigen, daß du sie von oben einfach wieder rausziehen kannst .


----------



## owl-andre (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Handling im/am Teich?Wie macht ihr das?*

Mit der Dreizackhake ist schonmal nee gute Idee,nur geht das ja auch nur wenn die Pflanzen in Körben sind und nicht wenn ich sie so in den Kies pflanzen möchte.Zu der Sache mit der Seerose/Schnüren,dafür müssten aber alle 4 Mann,mittig über dem Teich stehen,wie soll das gehen?


----------



## Olli.P (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Handling im/am Teich?Wie macht ihr das?*

Hi Andre,

warte noch 'n paar Tage bisses wieder ein wenig Wärmer ist und dann...........


































Badehose an, rein in den Teich und auf Tauchgang gehen.........


----------



## Thomas_H (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Handling im/am Teich?Wie macht ihr das?*



			
				owl-andre schrieb:
			
		

> Zu der Sache mit der Seerose/Schnüren,dafür müssten aber alle 4 Mann,mittig über dem Teich stehen,wie soll das gehen?



Bei 5 Metern klappt das;- Das sind für jeden nur 2,50 Meter bis zur Mitte.
Also alle an die 5 Meter Linie :


----------



## Silke (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Handling im/am Teich?Wie macht ihr das?*

Hallo,
bei der Größe hilft auf Dauer nur

Gummihose oder
Neoprenanzug

und.... Taucherbrille + Schnorchel 

@Olaf: wieso warten??? wir haben schon bei 18°C angebadet...


----------



## karsten. (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Handling im/am Teich?Wie macht ihr das?*



			
				owl-andre schrieb:
			
		

> ......Zu der Sache mit der Seerose/Schnüren,dafür müssten aber alle 4 Mann,mittig über dem Teich stehen,wie soll das gehen?




so !    im Prinzip






Du brauchst 4 Ösen am Korb (auch nachträglich aus Draht möglich)

2 Stricke + 2 Helfer + 1 Boss + 2 Flaschen Bier     (Eine für Boss , die Helfer müssen sich Eine teilen )

Die Helfer halten in jeder Hand einen Strick gespannt 
und den Korb in waage ,
so an 2 gegenüberliegende Teichseiten mit dem Korb über den Teich laufen . 
Den Korb auf Kommando an der vom Boss gewählter Stelle absenken und die Stricke an einer Seite herausziehen . fertig ! 

oder so
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/19

bei Wassertemperaturen über 25°C nur mit Stringtanga 

und bei schlechtem Wetter so
 


mfG


----------



## Rambo (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Handling im/am Teich?Wie macht ihr das?*

Ich mache es seit Jahren auch mit schnüren, allerdings ist der Teich nicht ganz so gross.

Fürti rambo


----------



## jochen (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Handling im/am Teich?Wie macht ihr das?*

Hi Karsten,

Hast du auch Bilder von den Arbeiten am Teich bei Wassertemperaturen von 25°  C


----------



## karsten. (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Handling im/am Teich?Wie macht ihr das?*

klar 

 

alle zensiert


----------



## Annett (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Handling im/am Teich?Wie macht ihr das?*



Ich kann ned mehr!!   

Dabei überleg ich schon seit Tagen, ob ich heute/morgen mal einen Versuch unternehme IN den Teich zu klettern um die große Seerose an Land zu holen.
Nach dem WE ist kaltes Wetter angesagt - für längere Zeit. :?
Sonst komm ich ja erst im Hochsommer dazu, dass Teil endlich auszudünnen. 
Einen "Obelix" hab ich leider nicht.  

Na mal sehen. Die kurze Hose nehme ich jedenfalls mit ins Auto.


----------



## jochen (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Handling im/am Teich?Wie macht ihr das?*

Hallo Karsten...

boaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## karsten. (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Handling im/am Teich?Wie macht ihr das?*

_soo und jetzt wollen wir alle wieder Ernst sein !_


Unterwasserpflanzen die aus abgerissenen Stengeln
wieder austreiben , wie __ Laichkraut , Tausenblatt , __ Hornblatt usw.
pflanze ich so

  Küchentuch , die die auch nass noch reißfest sind ... 
weitgehend mineralisches Substrat z.B Lava+Lehm+Ton und eine klitzekleine Priese  Torf
 KEINE "Teicherde" 
ein Stück Draht ,ich verwende Bonsaidraht aus Alu weil er so weich ist
(man kann natürlich auch die Haustürklingel aus der Wand reißen)


    

die Pflanzen wachsen gut an und wurzeln an Ort und Stelle
die Methode hat ua. den Vorteil ,dass ich die Pflanzen noch eine Weile hin und her schubsen kann bis sie exakt an der richtigen Stelle stehen. Auch Gruppenpflanzungen sind so möglich.
Nach ein paar Tagen ist das Weiß des Kuchentuches kaum noch auszumachen.


mfG


----------



## waterman (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Handling im/am Teich?Wie macht ihr das?*

Hi Karsten,

ich wollte heute meine Ableger auch so "vermehren".

Eine Frage dazu: Würdest du bei __ Hornblatt einzelne Stengel so präparieren oder mehrere zusammen packen. Da ich nur wenige Triebe habe, wollte ich die auch mehrfach in der Länge teilen, um möglichst viele Ableger zu züchten. 

Da ich in meinem Teich kein Bodengrund, sondern nur "blanke" Teichfolie habe wollte ich statt Küchenpapier schwarzes Teichvlies nehmen, das dann wie ein Topf erhalten bleibt. Das müsste doch auch klappen, oder?
Gruß von Rhein
Wil


----------



## karsten. (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Handling im/am Teich?Wie macht ihr das?*



			
				waterman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Karsten,
> 
> ich wollte heute meine Ableger auch so "vermehren".
> 
> ...





Hallo


Ich habe Hornblatt in ca 24 cm  lange Stücke zerteilt und in Bündel gefasst
und mit  "Säckchen" Substrat versenkt  . 
Vlies ist gut geeignet . Der Draht sollte sehr weich sein 

aber  



über den Grund ohne Substrat  :shock ...
würde ich ...

nochmal nachdenken ..

mfG


----------



## Klausile (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Handling im/am Teich?Wie macht ihr das?*

Hallo Ihr Teichhandwerker,
in meiner bisher vorhandenen Pfütze kam ich mit der Teichhose von OASE gut hin. Mein neuer Teich ist dafür allerdings zu groß und zu tief.
Jetzt habe ich mir bei einem bekannten Online Auktionshaus einen Neopren Anzug ersteigert. Ich denke das ist auf dauer die angenehmste Art.
Selbst bei niedrigen Temperaturen kann man es da einige  Minuten im Wasser aushalten.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Silke (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Handling im/am Teich?Wie macht ihr das?*

Hallo Klaus,

 ...eben, schrieb ich ja auch schon letztes Jahr.
Nur darf mich darin keiner sehen         fühlt sich an wie Wurst inner Pelle   
Eine Teichhose hab ich auch, aber nicht von OASE, sondern von LIDL. Geht ebenso gut, nur im tiefen Bereich ist sie nicht ausreichend.


----------



## karsten. (24. März 2010)

*AW: Handling im/am Teich?Wie macht ihr das?*

Hallo

für alle warm-duschenden-weich-eier  
grad wieder im Angebot 


Wathose 

mfG


----------



## sister_in_act (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Handling im/am Teich?Wie macht ihr das?*

@



> Na mal sehen. Die kurze Hose nehme ich jedenfalls mit ins Auto



... weil wir ja  ständig interessiert sind an allem um nach möglichkeit   neue techniken und methoden zu erlernen und BILDBEISPIELE dazu benötigen...
vergesse die Cam nicht

lb grüße

ulla


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Aug. 2014)

Klausile schrieb:


> ich mir bei einem bekannten Online Auktionshaus einen Neopren Anzug ersteigert. Ich denke das ist auf dauer die angenehmste Art.



dito


----------

